# New Stuff



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey fellas!
It's been a rough couple of last weeks, but I was finally able to get into the finishing shop and get some plugs finished up. Some new patterns along with some old favorites. More to follow soon, need to finish up as my wife and I are expecting our first little one in a couple of short weeks....which may very well finish up my building season.
Some flaptails, gliders, and jerkbaits.
I hope all is well
MS


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats on the little one! and very nice baits looking forward to seeing pictures of the pigs they catch.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey MS,

Nice stuff!!! 

Congrats to you and your wife and enjoy your first!!!

Rod


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats for sure and the finishes on those baits are sweet as always!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful baits and a little one on the way? Congrats, MS!


----------

